# It's Panto Season!  What's yours?



## Eledhwen (Dec 11, 2007)

What is your local pantomime, and who's in it?

Ours is Cindarella, starring Brit Ekland as the Fairy Godmother.

I noticed on the news this morning that Henry Winkler is Captain Hook in Peter Pan in a theatre in Woking (near London) this year; he says he's the first American actor to be invited over to do panto. I don't understand. Don't you guys have pantomime?

Ian McKellen on 'Pantomime'


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 18, 2007)

We don't have pantomine over here (Chicago, USA). I read the article from Ian McKellen explaining it. I don't think I can quite imagine it, but it sounds like lots of fun. I wish I could see one now.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 19, 2007)

Starbrow said:


> We don't have pantomine over here (Chicago, USA). I read the article from Ian McKellen explaining it. I don't think I can quite imagine it, but it sounds like lots of fun. I wish I could see one now.


I looked on YouTube, but you really have to see panto 'live' because most of the fun is the audience interaction. Here's a clip of Brian Blessed, talking about being Captain Hook in Peter Pan. You can form your own opinion as to why famous actors will travel halfway around the world to take part in one.


----------

